# H2O 1220: Antec erweitert Portfolio an Kompaktwasserkühlungen



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. März 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *H2O 1220: Antec erweitert Portfolio an Kompaktwasserkühlungen*

					Mit der H2O 1220 gibt es von Antec eine neue AiO-Kühlung, die auf einen 240-Millimeterradiator setzt. Obgleich noch nicht auf der offiziellen Website auffindbar, kann die Kompaktwasserkühlung bereits erstanden werden.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *H2O 1220: Antec erweitert Portfolio an Kompaktwasserkühlungen*


----------



## cryzen (1. März 2013)

*AW: H2O 1220: Antec erweitert Portfolio an Kompaktwasserkühlungen*

Für 120 Euro bietet die Kühlung eine Lüftersteuerung über eine Software.  Zusätzlich lässt sich damit auch die LED-Beleuchtung im Kühlblock  steuern


Voher kenne ich das nur mhmhmhmhmhmhmh


----------



## mrindividual83 (1. März 2013)

*AW: H2O 1220: Antec erweitert Portfolio an Kompaktwasserkühlungen*

gibt es eigtl. einen mini wakü test, worin der großteil der wasserkühlungen abgedeckt sind? wenn ja, in welcher ausgabe? wenn nicht, bitte machen lieber pcgh redakture!​


----------



## Julian1303 (1. März 2013)

*AW: H2O 1220: Antec erweitert Portfolio an Kompaktwasserkühlungen*

Nice Teil. Na wenn die Standardlüfter genauso laut sind wie die von der 920 am Besten gleich zwei Leisetreter dazu bestellen. Klingt als wenn bald mal wieder ein Test mit KompaktWaküs ansteht. Würde mich schon mal interessieren wie die Kühlleistung der neueren Generation gegenüber den Älten abschneidet


----------



## cryzen (1. März 2013)

*AW: H2O 1220: Antec erweitert Portfolio an Kompaktwasserkühlungen*



Julian1303 schrieb:


> Nice Teil. Na wenn die Standardlüfter genauso laut sind wie die von der 920 am Besten gleich zwei Leisetreter dazu bestellen. Klingt als wenn bald mal wieder ein Test mit KompaktWaküs ansteht. Würde mich schon mal interessieren wie die Kühlleistung der neueren Generation gegenüber den Älten abschneidet


 

Du kannst davon ausegehen das bei allen AIO Waküs laute Lüfter montiert sind da sie nur auf leistung gebaut werden man muss ich also immer andere Lüfter dazu kaufen, wenn man keine Turbine im pc haben will obs nun bei corsair ist oder nzxt
oder antec , Coolermaster überall ist das so


----------



## Julian1303 (1. März 2013)

*AW: H2O 1220: Antec erweitert Portfolio an Kompaktwasserkühlungen*



cryzen schrieb:


> Du kannst davon ausegehen das bei allen AIO Waküs laute Lüfter montiert sind da sie nur auf leistung gebaut werden man muss ich also immer andere Lüfter dazu kaufen, wenn man keine Turbine im pc haben will obs nun bei corsair ist oder nzxt
> oder antec , Coolermaster überall ist das so


 
Das weiß ich, deswegen sind auf der 920 von meinem Buben auch zwei Akasa Viper verbaut. Es geht mir aber um nen neuen Test, von der Kühlleistung her.


----------



## wasserstoffkopf (1. März 2013)

*AW: H2O 1220: Antec erweitert Portfolio an Kompaktwasserkühlungen*

Mich würde mehr intressieren ob die das Rattern der Pumpe endlich in griff bekommen haben. 
Ansonsten ist es ein NoGo wie alle anderen Kompakt-Wasserkühler am Markt


----------



## Westcoast (1. März 2013)

*AW: H2O 1220: Antec erweitert Portfolio an Kompaktwasserkühlungen*

kühlleistung wird bestimmt gut sein, nur das rattern der pumpe und die lauten lüfter stören ein bischen. vielleicht wurde ja daran gearbeitet.


----------

